# صورة ولا احلى ............لازم تشوفها هلا !!!!!



## rana1981 (23 فبراير 2009)

*



هدية لمحبين الجمال والناس الذويقة اللبيسة اللي يفتحوا النفس والدنيا حظوظ


















أرحمني 

أتقطع 

أتنتف 


أذوب 
في اللون الوردي
ياوردي
أموت أنا بس في اللون الوردي  


شئ 


شئ
شئ
شئ
شئ 












[/url][/IMG]

عمري على الغنج 

والوقفة 

 والقصة 

 والبسمة 

سبحان من خلق وفرق 
يا سلام على الدلع*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2009)

:smil8::smil8:​


----------



## rana1981 (23 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> :smil8::smil8:​



*هههههههههههههههههه في ايه يا كوكو​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2009)

:t33::t33:​


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (23 فبراير 2009)

ايه ده حرام عليكى


انا كنت بموت فى اللون ده


اخيه عليه 


موضوع فظيع هههههههههه​


----------



## twety (23 فبراير 2009)

*ايه الجمال ده كله
هو ده لما بيصحى من النوم ولا امتى بالظبط
هههههههههههه
بس الصراحه كويس
انا مش بحب اللون ده خالص 
*


----------



## kalimooo (24 فبراير 2009)

:smil8::smil8::heat::heat:


----------



## rana1981 (24 فبراير 2009)

bosy_love_jesus قال:


> ايه ده حرام عليكى
> 
> 
> انا كنت بموت فى اللون ده
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (24 فبراير 2009)

twety قال:


> *ايه الجمال ده كله
> هو ده لما بيصحى من النوم ولا امتى بالظبط
> هههههههههههه
> بس الصراحه كويس
> ...


*
شكرا على مرورك
يا قمر نوررررررررررررررتي*​


----------



## rana1981 (24 فبراير 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> :t33::t33:​



*نوررررررررررررتي مرمر​*


----------



## rana1981 (24 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> :smil8::smil8::heat::heat:



*شوباك كليمو شو صاير معك ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## dark_angel (24 فبراير 2009)

*انا من زمان و انا بتشائم من اللون ده تسلم ايدك يا رانا*​


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههه
جميلة يا رنا
ميرسى


----------



## rana1981 (25 فبراير 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *انا من زمان و انا بتشائم من اللون ده تسلم ايدك يا رانا*​



*ههههههههههههههه شكرا على مشاركتك​*


----------



## rana1981 (25 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> جميلة يا رنا
> ميرسى


*
شكرا يا جوجو على مشاركتك نوررررررررررت​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (25 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
حرااااااااام عليكى يا رنو
متجيش منك دى
ميرسى يا قمر​*


----------



## rana1981 (26 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> حرااااااااام عليكى يا رنو
> متجيش منك دى
> ميرسى يا قمر​*



*شكرا حبيبتي على مشاركتك
نورررررررررررررررررررررررتي​*


----------



## مريم12 (26 فبراير 2009)




----------



## مريم12 (26 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
* ميرسى يا رنا*​


----------



## monygirl (26 فبراير 2009)

زىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
وحش موتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت:smil8::smil8::smil8:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قمر يا اخواتى
تعيشى يارنو وتجيبى عرسان اكتر لبنات المنتدى هههههههههه​*


----------



## white rose (28 فبراير 2009)

ياييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي فظيعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة  

و حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة

ههههههههه ههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههه

يسلمو ايديك رنوش 

يسوع يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (28 فبراير 2009)

white rose قال:


> ياييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي فظيعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
> 
> و حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة
> 
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 فبراير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> قمر يا اخواتى
> تعيشى يارنو وتجيبى عرسان اكتر لبنات المنتدى هههههههههه​*



*هههههههههه من عنيا يا قمرتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 فبراير 2009)

monygirl قال:


> زىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> وحش موتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت:smil8::smil8::smil8:



*شكرا على مرورك بس ما داعي تعصبي ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> * ميرسى يا رنا*​



*شكرا حبيبتي على مشاركتك​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 فبراير 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه



*شكرا على مرورك
الب يباركك​*


----------

